# Looking for mice in glasgow!



## ilovemattuck (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello, I'm Rachel and Me and my fiancé are experienced in keeping mice and Rats,

Please help?! Been searching for so long xD preferably females x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I've sent you a PM


----------

